# can't run booting Android after novacom boot mem:// >ACMEInstaller



## nhok_ti (Aug 28, 2011)

Please help me! I already tried 5 times but nothing happened. after the novacom boot mem:// >ACMEInstaller
just the USB picture on my touchpad and nothing else..


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

"nhok_ti said:


> Please help me! I already tried 5 times but nothing happened. after the novacom boot mem:// >ACMEInstaller
> just the USB picture on my touchpad and nothing else..


There is a thread called installation help.go have a look. I posted a solution. might help you out. If that doesn't work pm me n I will try and guide you through it


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you put a space between the > and ACMEInstaller? Don't know if that would make a difference, but not having one could definitely cause that problem.


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

The OP has already asked this question in the installer thread an got an answer. Why you choose to ignore it and start another thread is beyond me.

You are using the wrong command to install.

You are typing novacom boot mem:// >ACMEInstaller

The correct command is novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller

Notice the < is the other way around. By using the wrong arrow you have directed the output of the command into a file called ACMEInstaller and so have overwritten the real installer. Even if you use the correct command now it still won't work. So:

1. Re-download ACMEInstaller and replace the mangled file
2. Use the correct command
3 Take people's advice when you get it and stop spamming the boards.


----------



## nhok_ti (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank for the advise i just booted into android the problem is not the command line i did it correctly before look at my attach file.
View attachment 4161

the problem is some people said that i should put moboot_0.3.3.zip,update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip , update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip together 
however, when i took out the moboot_0.3.3.zip, i got the boot loaded. i dont know why im my TP stuck with the moboot_0.3.3.zip im trying to boot it again after i got android on my TP but it stuck also
View attachment 4161


----------



## flexnix (Sep 3, 2011)

How do I find the novacom driver? When the TP is in USB mode after holding the volume up.. My PC says it can't find the driver, so I looked under my device manager and it says an ! over a device called Palm. I had no issue transferring over the cminstall folder over before the restart...now I'm stuck at the big USB icon trying to find a driver online. I installed novacom...I figured that would come with the driver.


----------



## flexnix (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmm so I guess I need to have preware before hand? I've tried already on 3 PC's and it keeps showing the "Palm" device on my device manager with no hope.  How do I restart my TP from the big USB logo or do I have to wait till it completely drains the battery?


----------



## scmobileman (Oct 13, 2011)

FWIW, it seems many people are trying to run the novacom command from outside of the directory where it's located, that obviously will not work.


----------



## zrzhu (Aug 23, 2011)

One thing for me is don't run cmd as admin. It worked for me.


----------



## nhok_ti (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol to restartt you just need hold the home button and power bottom sometime until the TP turn off


----------



## discostupid (Sep 1, 2011)

If your issue is that you type in "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller" and nothing happens, just chill out for a bit
in a few youtube video guides it tells you it should happen instantly, but mine took several minutes before the text started to scroll and I had two penguins on the TouchPad.

So just be patient and wait before you close cmd or press ctrl+c, and you should see the install commands before long. I would say wait at least 10 minutes before you touch it


----------

